# - -
!
   -     .     ,   ?

----------


## Helma

,        :Smilie: 
   ,  ,   (  ,     ,  , ....),  ,        (,      ,      !).
    ,     15000 . ,   ,   .

----------


## -

,     ,      ?

----------


## Helma

,  ?
 
 " "      ? :Wink:

----------

!         ?

----------


## Storn

...     ...

----------

,       ,   , ,  5  ,    ,   -,    150-200 ,  ,   .

----------

